# Considering a Rescue Dog



## Starae (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi there! I've posted on these forums before about my dog and how she is shy around people and dogs and takes a while to warm up to anyone, and today I discussed with my family about adopting another dog and they agreed. 

I'm worried though, because my dog Zelda (2 year old 1/2 lab mix), can sometimes be overbearing when she gets used to another dog. Like her dog mom for instance, she is ALL over her when they are together and doesn't like to leave her alone, she just constantly wants to play with her, but they get along very well because her mom is very tolerant and submissive and lets her get away with pretty much anything. She gives out occasional growl warnings when she doesn't want to play, but she never takes it to the next level. 

Zelda has gotten into a fight with a Boxer before because he came charging at her full blast(playfully) but it was just too much energy and they both got into it. She doesn't get along too well with super overly energetic dogs from what I have seen. 

My question is, what type of dog should I look for at a shelter? What should I ask about? What do I need to know?

I've never adopted from a shelter before, I got Zelda when she was a puppy from my sister who's dog accidently got pregnant, so it's a whole new experience for me. Grooming is NOT an issue, I will be grooming the dogs myself. 

I would like to get a dog that is smaller then her, I really would like a miniature poodle or something similar, but nothing smaller. More of a lap dog, but a dog I can take on walks or to the park as well, and maybe even on hikes. I will take them out almost daily and they will get lots of attention because my dog is my baby and my life. 

So I really need some advice and opinions on what I should know or do before getting a shelter dog.


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

Have you considered a getting a dog from a rescue organization? They could tell you more about the dog's personality and would allow a meet and greet between the dogs (on neutral territory).

Shelters can be difficult, because what you see in the shelter may not be what the dog will be like out of the shelter. Ask the personnel at the shelter for their recommendations and tell them your concerns, they will have done some degree of temperament assessment I would think...... 

Ask them specifically about the dog's play style to see if it would match your lab's. 

If it were me I'd be looking for a dog that appears confident and calm in body language, loose body, soft eyes, relaxed facial muscles, even if a little shy will still be curious enough to investigate your presence pretty quickly, how the dog responds to eye contact, do they look away, but if they do will they continually glance up at you (submission but not overly fearful), how does the dog respond to petting or movement, again this is a high stress environment for dogs so some shyness is not unusual however the dog should recover quickly and be more curious than afraid, while playing with the dog is it more independent and exploring the environment, or more interested in you? Does the dog react to being touched on his ears, feet, tail in a negative way?

And keep in mind the initial introduction between your current dog and the new one will go a long way in how they will get along.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

If your dog is overbearing, I really wouldn't recommend a smaller dog unless you work on her being calmer around them.

Big pushy dogs against a small dog like a min. poodle can cause serious injuries (I have a 7 lbs pomeranian, and usually I foster 30+ lbs dogs). Usually adoption coordinators at shelters/rescues can recommend a dog for your situation sinc ethey are more familiar with the dog. Most rescues will match you up with possible dogs, and you can meet them all, visit with your dog, or do a foster trial run in your home before you commit 100% 

And most of all, try to be objective and as realistic as possible. Don't pick the dog with the many issues, who looks miserable, if you can't handle the amount of work needed (it sounds obvious, but many people make this mistake). Assess your potential dog and its compatibility with the dog you already have at home. You want to pick a personality that will compliment your dog.


----------

